# Please help, Jetta trunk wont open



## dentate gyrus (Jun 6, 2007)

It happened after i pushed the lid hard to close the trunk with full of stuff. It would not open with remote rocker. I could hear motor sound, but no click. (my key does not even fit to trunk lock to open with the key). So I took off the trunk lid cover and found this piece was broken off the actuator lever (?) 












this is the piece that broke off: 










I tried to undo the lever, but the whole thing crumbled, and this is what's remening: 










VW uses some sort of very brittle and soft plastics... Anyways, i can'r rmove that piese. I took off thes pring, but the plastic appears to by molded to metal stud,which I can't figure out how to undo. Is there any way to fix this, or I nood to buy whole bracket? thank you for your time.


----------



## u9352714 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Fix for Jetta trunk*

This has been a chronic problem for the MKIV Jetta. Unfortunately the flimsy piece that breaks easily is only available from Volkswagen with the complete bracket assembly. However, there is a permanent fix available from http://jettatrunk.com/ for $40.

These videos describe the problem and show how to install this fix:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inExw5OKang

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tEJmY6B38M


----------

